# Towable lift



## Toby (Apr 4, 2007)

I've only been in the business for a couple of years and it's gotten to the point where I think I need to buy a lift. I can't make up my mind if I should buy a bucket truck or the towable Genie lift that has a height of 50 ft. 
I live in a small community, so I'm not rushing from job to job. I do maybe 2 or 3 jobs a week during our short summer. 
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## FARMBOSS (Apr 5, 2007)

*re*

ive used them and they are extremely slow, the one i used was a bil-jax i think, and the concept was cool, but it was worth ????, theyre not made for tree work


----------



## lxt (Apr 5, 2007)

farmboss, WRONG!

tow behinds are very well worth a look at!! & most mfg`s state its uses & tree work is included. the biljax(workforce) is not a bad lift however! rental companies if this is where your aquantance was made with this style machine is a lil misleading. most rental companies turn the governor down(slower operation) meaning more rental time. the hydraulic pressure valves are usually 1/2 open again more rental time!!

weigh out the return from the purchase, is it worth it?

for instance I have a genie lift tmz50/30 I love it all the bells and whistles but if I compare it to the ameriquip I used to own my return is not much better. but my machine is more modern & set up is alot easier.

certain lift makers brag about getting into tight spaces & for the price of one of these machines I could hire a good climber on weekends(if I didnt climb myself) and do tight area jobs for along time.

choose the lift based on your needs and if enough return will be generated, back to your question YES towbehinds are good for tree work along with other things. you can always make money with it!!!!

LXT................................


----------



## Toby (Apr 6, 2007)

*Towable lifts*

Thanks for your input Farmboss and LXT. 
A dealer in Detroit told me I could rent one for the summer to see if it's what I want. He was supposed to call back with some figures but didn't. I'm sure it would be very high. I should probably just buy one and sell it if it's not what I need. 
As a small time tree service, I just hate to buy a bucket truck and have it sitting most of the time. A towable sitting in the barn wouldn't bother me much. I won't be thinking about what it's costing in insurance, plates, etc. 
The salesman I talked to told me 36,000. I don't know if this was a bare-bones lift or not. He didn't seem real familiar with the TMZ-50.

I buy almost everything new, but should I consider used? And, is Genie better then BilJax?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 6, 2007)

I used the Eagle by Ameriquip on many occasion, I like it better then Genie.

It would be good to try out a number of products.

They are cost effective compared to a bucket truck, but a bucket will be much more versitle. They do not replace a bucket. They are hared to position, and need a lot of moving. You can not layover the boom...

But at 1/4 to 1/3 the price of a good bucket truck.


----------



## lxt (Apr 6, 2007)

toby,

the tmz 50/30 is what I own yr2001, its a very good lift I owned an ameriquip only problem is they are no longer in production, also a good lift!!!

a genie can be bought used for around $18-$24000.00, work height of 56.6ft!

depending on what you are doing they are just as versatile as a bucket truck, Ive had mine in places a bucket couldnt go. Think about the rental potential too I charge $200 a day(8hrs) I stay with the machine, I dont help!! Im just there so no abuse on my machine takes place & to collect the money!!

some say the track lifts are able to go anywhere(and that may be) but with a 4x4,winch system, alturnamats & a lil driver skill you can access!!! alot of places. the 36inch gate opening makes me laugh!!!! if its that inaccessible climb it(some dont do this or cant) but weigh out the costs and view many machines. Ive owned eagle(ameriquip) & Genie tmz50/30(currently) both I would recommend.

LXT...............................


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 7, 2007)

Spiderlifts said:


> Take a look at spiderlifts: www.spiderlifts.com



And they are a site sponsor!

The thing I like the best about these is the proportional electric over hydraulic controls


----------



## Toby (Apr 7, 2007)

*towables*

Thanks for the responses. I've thought hard about each one. Genie finally did call back and left a message. 34,500. I can swing that. 
I get no reaction from my wife when I mention that price, but when I talk Spiderlifts (she knows the prices) she goes on the internet and prints off the new house that she says is more important to our family then a lift. 
I've read everything about Spiderlifts. They sound great, but right now 34500 sounds less risky as a business decision, then 55000 to 60000 for about the same height. And the one I would really like is the 76 footer for 120000. Right now, I just think I better be careful with money. Especially since MI seems to be in terrible financial shape. Almost everyone I know is nervous about the economy. 

Again, thanks for all your input. Very much appreciated.
Maybe I'll be getting in touch with next year Ryan.


----------



## lxt (Apr 7, 2007)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> And they are a site sponsor!
> 
> The thing I like the best about these is the proportional electric over hydraulic controls




Post deleters more like it.

electric over hydraulics is very nice untill they go bad, I had a prportional valve go bad on my lift the MFG replaced it free of charge & my lift is a 2001 now thats service!!! only thing about electric & hydralics is if they sit unused for a time the contactcs gum up(a lil deoxidant spray & there good to go) but still a pain.

congradulations Toby on your Genie, its a good lift!!!! I too wouldnt mind given the spider a try, but that price is ridiculous!!!! tryin to get that back, I dont know!!!

LXT................................


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 7, 2007)

Toby said:


> 34,500. I can swing that.



That is they way to go, build the buisness first. The thing about the small TBL's is that any truck can do it. With the Siders you have a heavy traler and need a big truck.

My client who will be getting his 100ft Teupen already has a Frieghtliner...


----------



## treevet (Apr 7, 2007)

I just don t see it. Toby s question is portable lift or truck mount (rear mount I hope) bucket truck, not is a port lift good for tree work. He s got 34,500$ and his wife is anxious about the purchase and will be watching the return from investment. It is a complete no brainer. The bucket, say a 55 ft , will increase his current 3 job a week income and pay for itself much quicker than one of those delicate sissy portable lifts that a good limb swing prob would knock right over. The set up time and inability to adjust position quickly would drive me nuts. I would consider one only after a bucket, then a starter , say 8 ton 48 foot crane and then maybe if I got more and more scared to climb in back yards. You are going to find a great bucket truck for 34,500. Just search used forestry and tree equipment, talk to your bank and they will prob want you to buy from a dealer as opposed to private. You can pay someone well versed in pickers to inspect prior to purchase..


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 8, 2007)

The reputable dealers I've looked at want a lot more then that for a bucket that has been inspected and certified.

Maybe it is that there are only a few companies that refurb them around here.

But then you have to budget for the maintinance cost, insurance...


----------



## treevet (Apr 8, 2007)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> The reputable dealers I've looked at want a lot more then that for a bucket that has been inspected and certified.
> 
> Maybe it is that there are only a few companies that refurb them around here.
> 
> But then you have to budget for the maintinance cost, insurance...


You know I got a lot of respect for pretty much anything you comment on JPS. But sometimes I suspect you, in your position as administrator are required/suggested to support new products in addition to sponsors of this site. Also I occassionally suspect some of the people w threads and replies may be fabricated to showcase these products in a favorable light. I , of course could be completely wrong. But if Toby wants to buy a new port lift instead of a used 34,000 used aerial truck, am I the only one that thinks it seems to be just plain crazy? I m talking only experienced tree guys here, with no vested interest.


----------



## clearance (Apr 8, 2007)

I think a boom truck is the way to go, not saying a Spidie or Genie wouldn't be cool and useful but think about it. I have looked around the net, there are many decent boom trucks in that price range. You can park your boom truck in someones driveway and climb in thier back yard, its there, with all your stuff, people see it and come and ask you for quotes, often to do trees the bucket will reach. A huge rolling advertisment that can hold all your tools securely (locking toolboxes with pins, so you have to raise the dump to open them), an office, a chip truck, a chipper puller, a moving truck for stuff totally unrelated to treework. You can drive down the road trimming for a utility, hop in it in the middle of the night for a storm damage call, sleep in it if your really tired, and so on. Most of all you can use the boom, my advice is to get a High Ranger on a good chassis, remember, the boom is the most important part of a boom truck, you can always put it on something else.


----------



## beowulf343 (Apr 8, 2007)

Shall we assume Toby can't climb? Otherwise i see no sense in getting a lift before a bucket, especially if you can climb.

If you are only doing 2 or 3 jobs a week during the summer, how many trees do you run into that actually need a lift? We do hundreds of takedown every year, all year around, and we run into only about 2 trees a year in which a lift is absolutely necessary. Everything else can be reached with a bucket, climbed, or swung into from another point (whether it be another tree or a crane or something else entirely.)


----------



## Toby (Apr 8, 2007)

*towables*

I've been climbing since I got into the business (2 years). Had an experienced climber teach me everything I know, even though I know I'm still green at this. 
I consider myself pretty good at it, but in the last 9-12 months I feel like I'm 40 (my actual age) instead of the 23 I felt like prior to that. I'm still in great shape but I realize now that this is the only body I have and I want to play with my grandchildren someday. 
I love work and I love being in trees; I just feel it's time to grow up and do things the smart way. 
Someone replied if I go with a bucket truck to go with a rear mounted one. I thought one of the mid-mounted ones with a rear chip box would be a good idea. Am I wrong here?
Also, someone was wondering about only doing 2-3 jobs a week. I live in a small town a long way from everything, so theres not a big market. Thats why I was thinking of a towable; I don't feel like I have to rush from job to job. 
I don't know what to do, but I know I have to do something quick. I have 3 jobs waiting that I don't think any climber would touch. At least not many. I agreed to do them during the winter because of my plans to make the purchase this spring. 

Thanks for the ear and any input


----------



## ozy365 (Apr 8, 2007)

Rental on twable booms is pretty convenient around here. Easy to get a 50' platform for under $250 for 24 hours. We buried a Dodge 2500 in a yard with a 50 foot lift this fall. Used the GRCS to pull the boom out at the end of the day. Automatic self leveling and a 4 wheeler, 2 guys, GRCS, bobcat or muck truck can easily move the thing around. I think biljax is the one we like with a knuckle at the base, ath the elbow and a 5 foot jib for the platform.


----------



## hobby climber (Apr 8, 2007)

Toby,

I also am a small time, part time or "hobby climber"! Was looking at buying a used TMZ-50/30 over a year ago. I found that it was more practical (for me) to rent one at $220.00 @ day then to buy one. 

I think they are very practical and with an ATV to tow into back yards also very versatile for the investment! Maintenance would be less than a bucket truck as well as insurance costs etc. 

Then there is the added income from renting the unit if you choose to do so. If you decide it isn't working out for you, you'd likely have a better chance of selling it over a bucket truck. Not only tree services but building contractors would have a use for a portable lift! 

Every tool or equipment has its place...the question is simple: "Does it fit your needs to turn a profit and to provide for your family"??? Only you (and your wife) can answer this question! Good luck and let us know what you decide. HC


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 8, 2007)

Spiderlifts said:


> We also sell a trailer for the (100) footer that costs around $5,800. Nice rig. lightweight and easy to tow with a 1 ton pickup.
> 
> Ryan



I assume that you do not have a 10 ft lift 
True, but we are talking about micro companies that are often startups or in busness for a few years. You have a one-ton masonary bed with a box on it towing a chipper, and quite often the second truck is an S-10 or the like to often to tow the stumper around. These can easily tow the little TBL's around.

I do think your product is amazing, and cannot wait to use one in production, but I have to agree that it is a huge capitol outlay for a small company to get into if they do not have the regular work to support it "out of the gate".




> But sometimes I suspect you, in your position as administrator are required/suggested to support new products in addition to sponsors of this site.



Thanks for the support Ryan.

Every once and a while these weird comments come out, I have absolutly no reason, finacial or otherwise to promote any product here. All of us, except for Darin and his wife are purely volunteer (and they were running this site at a loss for years).

I like what I like and speek my mind, in a (mostly) courtious fashion. Though sometimes my pentiant for irony and toung-in-cheek gets the better of me. Is there anyone marketing a TBL on the site?


----------



## clearance (Apr 8, 2007)

clearance said:


> I think a boom truck is the way to go, not saying a Spidie or Genie wouldn't be cool and useful but think about it. I have looked around the net, there are many decent boom trucks in that price range. You can park your boom truck in someones driveway and climb in thier back yard, its there, with all your stuff, people see it and come and ask you for quotes, often to do trees the bucket will reach. A huge rolling advertisment that can hold all your tools securely (locking toolboxes with pins, so you have to raise the dump to open them), an office, a chip truck, a chipper puller, a moving truck for stuff totally unrelated to treework. You can drive down the road trimming for a utility, hop in it in the middle of the night for a storm damage call, sleep in it if your really tired, and so on. Most of all you can use the boom, my advice is to get a High Ranger on a good chassis, remember, the boom is the most important part of a boom truck, you can always put it on something else.


This was at the very end of page one, maybe it got skipped over. No one really beefed with this except Ryan, he said why pay 35k for a used bucket truck when you have to pay regi, taxes, fuel etc. and they have air brakes? You have to pay all that anyways for your tow vehicle and some for your trailer don't you? And only some bucket trucks have airbrakes. I have looked at Ryans website, those are some very cool looking machines, they seem very capable, but as a young guy starting out, I believe a boom truck is the way to go for you.


----------



## lees trees (Apr 8, 2007)

*had that choice*

many years ago I had a 1ton with 36'' of electric lift. not good enough, not good enough, rented a 60" jlg. wow I wanted it soo bad. got the low down cost, weight, new, used, trailer, heavier truck. then I fell into a 60" high-ranger and that took my little business to another level never looked back. Go for a truck. I like short wheel base rear mount get you in those tight places. good luck.


----------



## treevet (Apr 9, 2007)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Thanks for the support Ryan.
> 
> Every once and a while these weird comments come out,




Still, in retrospect, seems a valid observation to me Sanborn. Just an observation w no negativity though. Marketing can take many forms........Guy w 3 posts appears and on a 3 day a week income (or the bank being impresses by his 3 day a week income) he can materialize $34,500.00. Then (then) all these indignant(after the 1st post) portalift guys show up concidentally and a fairly well versed tree guy ( yourself) supports an obvious wrong decision by this fellow (the sage advice seeking Toby). A "weird" deduction? Wrong, maybe, but not weird.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 10, 2007)

treevet said:


> Still, in retrospect, seems a valid observation to me Sanborn ..a fairly well versed tree guy ( yourself) supports an obvious wrong decision by this fellow (the sage advice seeking Toby). A "weird" deduction? Wrong, maybe, but not weird.




I allways find it interesting that some people get bent out of shape when they are told they are wrong, but cannot admit that others may have a valid point of view.

I know of a number of tree companies running TBL's in the MKE Metro market. The do mostly small trees and building clearance in suburban locations where the equipment works well and has a low impact. It fits their buisness modle.

Just because the equipment does not fit your buisness modle does not make it dumb for another person, in another part of the country.



> but a bucket will be much more versitle. They do not replace a bucket. They are hared to position, and need a lot of moving. You can not layover the boom...



Here is a snip from my first post on the page, so he is aware of the drawbacks to a TBL, but wants an easy quantifiable outlay for equipment he can use right away, and not have a huge maintinance/insuarance/liscensing/fuel/ect cost for in the long term.

If he does well with the buisness, he can get a good trade-in on the TBL towards a real lift.


----------



## treevet (Apr 11, 2007)

It always amazes me when someone characterizes another person that challenges their authority as "bent out of shape". Just feel a little responsibility as a veteran arborist to point a newcomer in the right direction when asked to do so. W 35k$ the kid can afford a picker. He and his wife will (will) see immediate return on investment if he never did a day s tree work before. The other way,well, maybe not. You need to work on spelling Sanborn.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 11, 2007)

treevet said:


> You need to work on spelling Sanborn.



That has been a know factor for years, not one I care much about.



> It always amazes me when someone characterizes another person that challenges their authority as "bent out of shape".



How do you challenge my authority? I have very little, I'm a vollunteer for the site who tries to police incivility.

My contention is that there are differances of opinion here on budgetary concerns for differing buisness modles. It sounds like he already has the truck to tow the TBL, maintinance is minimal and included for the first year or two with purchace of a new rig.

Do the math for us on a bucket with all budgetary concerns and tell me how much it needs to make per week to pay for it's self on a 50 week year with 3 days and an average of 25 miles per day.

Include an assumed average fuel economy for an older truck, and a maintinance cycle/budget for an in experianced owner.

Show me that the bucket will not break his budget, otherwise we are in a :deadhorse: contest. I do not have hard figures, just what I've recall from looking into it for my own use. Neither unit was practical for my current buisness model, my current clients could not afford what I would need on a regular basis.


----------



## ozy365 (Apr 11, 2007)

Mr Spider

I would gladly rent one of your self propelled rigs for $300/ day. I don't know anyone in the area with one to rent (between Syracuse and Cortland, NY)

I love renting. I get the newest equipment, some one else servicing the damned thing, some one to call with problems. I went to rent one one morning and the batteries were dead; "NP" says Mr. Rental "Take the taller one for the same price." We had all the work we could handle (ie, really small company) and only $1,000 of rental fees for brand new equipment freshly waxed. We had one day that we piled three lift gigs together; long day, but only $250 in rentals.

Don't get me wrong, I would love to own equipment. We do have a Vermeer chipper because it will be needed every job. Stuff we need less than weekly, renting is good to go. Tree services magazine had an article on this last fall.

Now, if any one is renting insulated towable lifts I am interested...


----------



## Toby (Apr 11, 2007)

*towable*

If anyone was wondering, I have only done 2-3 jobs a week because my wife and I are both teachers and I didn't want any more work then that for weekends and summer. Buuuuut I was just told by principal this week that I will be getting pink slip. 
Sooo, I know I've said I'm going to get a TWL, but my mind has been changed. I'm in the market for a bucket truck. I'm thinking if I get one with a chip box I can sell my ton chipper truck. 
What I've read, I think I want a high-ranger. What else do I want with this truck that I'm hoping I can get for 35000. No more then 40000. 

thanks for all who replied. Please keep letting me know what you think. It looks like I will be putting 100% into this tree removal endeavor and I don't want to make anymore mistakes then I have to. 

Again, thanks a ton


----------



## beowulf343 (Apr 11, 2007)

Buckets with a chip box suck, imo. Unless maybe you are doing line clearance. For removals-you get pulled into the yard, half way through the job and have to go quit and dump. Seperate chip truck and you can keep working with the bucket while you dump. Or you can work the stem while the chip truck dumps and it comes back empty when you finish and can go to the next job. Plus never liked having to raise the boom in order to dump-to high a center of gravity and too easy to tip over (not like it isn't easy enough with just the chip box in the air.) Plus the guys chipping are always working right around the drop zone, instead of pulling the brush out of the drop zone and then chipping it. Plus alot of these places are barely big enough for a bucket, much less a bucket plus a chipper. But this is just my opinion and only from a takedown point of view.


----------



## Toby (Apr 11, 2007)

*towables*

Thanks Beowulf, 
What would you say if I said; most jobs I go to consists of myself and my two teenage sons. I have a chipper and was thinking with the box on the bucket truck, I could go to jobs with one vechile with everything I need. 

What do you think of me buying truck w/o box and pulling say a 25 foot trailer with four foot metal sides with Gehl mini dozer in it to load majority of tree. 
I could unhook trailer when I got to job and hook it back up when done. I have many dump areas that are close. 
 
Is this a stupid idea? I'm just looking to take one vechile. Have you seen those trailers with chippers on them that bandit is selling. I think their only 6 inch, but what do you think of them? or the idea of them? 

I would love to hear peoples opinions on my ideas. If it's crazy, why?


----------



## treevet (Apr 11, 2007)

Toby said:


> Thanks Beowulf,
> What would you say if I said; most jobs I go to consists of myself and my two teenage sons. I have a chipper and was thinking with the box on the bucket truck, I could go to jobs with one vechile with everything I need.
> 
> What do you think of me buying truck w/o box and pulling say a 25 foot trailer with four foot metal sides with Gehl mini dozer in it to load majority of tree.
> ...



It looks a little like you are trying to expand and retract at the same time Toby. IMO, keep your truck and chipper and stay away from the chip/dumptrailer combo. What Beowulf said about forestry units or bucket chipbox combos. In addition to that you give a much smaller profile w a rear mount picker (I am the one that suggested that earlier) backed up to the job than one pulled up astride the trunk (midmount chipbox combo) in regards to drop area. I like to buy a rr mount that has all the lineman boxes and have them all cut off to a flat bed. I own a 55' hi ranger and after buying a crane was looking for something to spend extra money so I bought a 75' Teco Vanguard and also tore boxes. I made 25,000 exclusively w that truck the 1st year that was out of reach of the 55. It long ago paid for itself. I bought it from Dueco, in Mr. Sanborn s turf of Milwaukee (sp?) for less than 40,000 on a dead winter deal and just was cosmetically challenged. Don t buy a big one unless you ve got the 55 1st bcs it doesn t fit some places. Also shouldget non chipbox and torn off boxed rr mount picker bcs it rides light over lawns and sometimes doesn t even need a plywood road laid down.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree with a dedicated bucket if you are doing mostly removals. Rear mount short beds are real nice because they fit in most spaces, as said above. There are some forestry body units with high volume boxes with longer booms, but you will hate a small box on big TD's. 

Look for a boom that can lay over, eg, you can rotate it more the 180 at the knuckle.

Spend sometime shopping and you can get a good deal, like treevet did. I have an aquaintance who did his homework, found a repo'd pair in the Phoenix area, 2 buckets and 2 chippers. He was able to BS his way down the price, haul them back to OR and sell the second one for enough to nearly cover the cost of the two.


----------



## clearance (Aug 18, 2007)

Spiderlifts said:


> But you can drive the truck on the weekend. Try asking your wife if she will get into the bucket truck to go have dinner...
> 
> And... it's not really convenient to take the bucket truck to Home Depot....



Depends on your woman, if she loves you she will get into any vehicle to go for dinner with you. As far as Homo Depot, thats the store of last resort, hopefully there is somewhere better to go. Spiderlifts have thier place, but, as I said before, get one after you have a bucket truck, you have to walk before you run.


----------



## teamtree (Aug 18, 2007)

I used to rent the tow behinds when I was getting started in the business. They helped me out quite a bit. Pain in the butt to rent but better than making the cash outlay and letting it sit 5 days a week.

I bought my first bucket truck for $3,600 and it was great to have it around all the time. It was 45' 1973 Holan on 1978 chasis. It was a was pretty decent as it was stored inside for 20 years. As my business grew I acquired a 57' hi-ranger. But both of them had many problems that reared there heads at a job site.. Bad brakes, leaky hoses, loud mufflers, exhaust problems. i was embarrassed to take them out of my yard to a job site.

Last year I purchased a new altec (100k) with chip box and could not be happier with it. We were doing quite a bit with the state and I wanted some good and reliable and some side reach. I increased my efficiency about 250%. The extra 20' of side reach and break over capability was a real blessing to my business. 

I suppose depending on how much you do and the type of work you can get by with a tow behind. I like the bucket truck as a stand alone as it is sometimes easier to get into place than trying to back a tow behind around.

Although there will be plenty of arguements for all types of lifts and all have a certain uniqueness. 

I like the idea of the rolling shop (tool boxes, chipper on back, 2 guys in cab) and ready to rock and roll when you get to the job site. That is me but it really has helped my business plus having a nice piece of equipment is great advertisement. Rolling billboard as the other guy said.


----------



## a_lopa (Aug 19, 2007)

clearance said:


> Spiderlifts have thier place, but, as I said before, get one after you have a bucket truck, you have to walk before you run.



Im hoping to do that,although a 75' telescopic tadano bucket from japan on a hino carrier will do me.


----------



## lxt (Aug 19, 2007)

A lopa, checked out that web site, what model are you talkin about? most of what I saw were crane type lifts with attachments. pretty heavy stuff!!! atleast what I viewed.

LXT...........


----------



## beaverb01 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Decisions, decisions...*

Toby,

I started with a pick-up and saw, then after seeing what my "typical" jobs involved, did much research and decided to go with an over-center 60' WH bucket with the forestry package (chip box, tool boxes and cab protector) and chipper. The OC lift is versatile and the chip box holds a lot of chips. I usually chip anything 4-5 " and smaller, and cut into manageable chunks the rest. Anything other than pine I burn, but haul all with the bucket truck. Chip first, then load chunks. Transfer chunks into woodpile or p/u truck and then dump chips. The truck is the mobile work shop and holds all tools, saws, climbing and rigging gear, ppe, first aid, etc...
Only you can determine what's best for your business. Don't rush into anything. Do the research, check the local market, check the prices of insurance, fuel required for average to-from job travels, dumping fees?, local mill operations that will take chips/chunks or logs. Are you mechanically inclined? If not, where can you get service on this "special equipment" and at what cost/turn-around time? Is the equipment you currently have paid for? Could you use this equipment in tandem with the equipment on your "wish list"? Look at things from all angles, then make smart decisions.

Best of Luck,

Beaver (got my pink slip in 04, best thing that ever happened) Health insurance is scary on your own! $$$


----------



## Xtra (Aug 19, 2007)

If you have a mobile stump grinder you can use it to tow a lift around the yard. I fitted my Carlton 4400-4 with a hitch receiver and use it for towing around the yard and jocking trailers. 

Last year I lucked into a Bil-Jax Workforce Falcon 125, kind of a rare lift (I got it for a steal at under $15k, almost new from a rental company). It's self propelled, 36" wide, but a little short working height is about 40'. It's great for trim jobs and really dead takedowns.

I was always a 100% climbing guy but since I've used lifts my productivity has really gone up, now I'm a believer in using them (next year I'll be in the market for another taller lift). Bucket trucks really don't work that great in my area, the houses are too close together, plus here in NJ the insurance is just insane.


----------



## a_lopa (Aug 21, 2007)

lxt said:


> A lopa, checked out that web site, what model are you talkin about? most of what I saw were crane type lifts with attachments. pretty heavy stuff!!! atleast what I viewed.
> 
> LXT...........



Like this one LXT,

Sorry to sidetrack thread back to it!


----------



## lees trees (Aug 21, 2007)

how much for a cool truck like in the picture?


----------

